# Amending Tax Return?



## Kaitlin Walbright (May 25, 2018)

I forgot to report my Uber income for 2016 and have been contacted by the IRS. I am planning to file an amended tax return to include my milage deduction, which should cancel out what they say I owe.

Has anyone else ever have to do this? Any tips?

Thank you!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Kaitlin Walbright said:


> I forgot to report my Uber income for 2016 and have been contacted by the IRS. I am planning to file an amended tax return to include my milage deduction, which should cancel out what they say I owe.
> 
> Has anyone else ever have to do this? Any tips?
> 
> Thank you!


I've done quite a few of these! What is it you need to know?


----------



## Kaitlin Walbright (May 25, 2018)

I am so sorry it has taken me awhile to reply.

I guess what I'm looking for is: is it self-explanatory? I have looked at the amended form and it seems pretty straight forward. How do we explain the milage deduction (which seems to be more than any other deduction)? Do I simply attach information form uber regarding miles logged?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Kaitlin Walbright said:


> I am so sorry it has taken me awhile to reply.
> 
> I guess what I'm looking for is: is it self-explanatory? I have looked at the amended form and it seems pretty straight forward. How do we explain the milage deduction (which seems to be more than any other deduction)? Do I simply attach information form uber regarding miles logged?


The way you proceed will depend on the original return you filed. Did you file a schedule c with the original return? The 1040x (amended return) doesn't require you to redo the whole return, you'll just have to report changes. Sounds like you'll need to redo your schedule c which is not a part of 1040x. 
1. Fill out the top of 1040x
2. If your net profit or loss on line 31 of Schedule C has changed transfer this amount to line 12 of your original 1040 and recalculate your adjusted gross income. 
3. Transfer the change from adjusted gross income to line 1 of 1040x
4. In section 3 of 1040x give a full explanation of changes made
5. Attach a copy of your new schedule c to the 1040x


----------



## Kaitlin Walbright (May 25, 2018)

Perfect. Thank you so much for your help


----------

